# Nettoyer LA COQUE d'une souris (pas la boule)



## Zebrinha (9 Août 2009)

Hello tout le monde!

Ma souris (qui est d'époque puisque c'est celle livrée avec mon G4 de 1998 ou 99!) est devenue collante  et je me demande comment la nettoyer... (En fait, je ne m'en sers jamais: j'utilise un stylet sur une tablette graphique), la souricette ne sert que quand quelqu'un d'autre veut utiliser l'ordi, ce qui n'est pas souvent et même moins que ça, alors elle roupille dans son coin... Par hasard je l'ai reprise en main là dernièrement, et iiiirk, c'est gluant!!

Info complémentaire: C'est la souris ronde translucide avec une vague bleu-gris de chaque côté et ce sont ces vagues bleu-gris qui sont toutes collantes (c'est une matière plus "caoutchouc" que le reste), la partie translu est propre.

J'ai cherché des infos sur le forum, mais on nettoie la boule ou des mighty mouses...

Quelqu'un a une solution géniale?
Je ne sais même pas si on peut démonter la bestiole... 

Z


----------



## twinworld (9 Août 2009)

Essayez un chiffon humidifié avec du produit pour les vitres, c'est ce que je fais avec mes souris et claviers.


----------



## Zebrinha (9 Août 2009)

Merci de votre réponse rapide Twinworld!

J'ai essayé et ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner très fort... Sur le dessus, là où j'ai osé frotter le plus fort il y a comme un léger mieux, mais je ne veux pas innonder la souris de proutch à vitre sinon ça risque de rentrer dedans. L'espèce de "colle" qui est dessus se déplace avec le chiffon imbibé mais ça reste sur la souris (ça m'aurait arrangé que ça passe sur le chiffon!:rateau

Je ne vais quand même pas essayer avec du détachant genre "eau écarlate" ou si, je tente le coup?:mouais:

Z


----------



## twinworld (9 Août 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> L'espèce de "colle" qui est dessus se déplace avec le chiffon imbibé mais ça reste sur la souris


mais ? vous avez mis quoi dessus ? 



Zebrinha a dit:


> Je ne vais quand même pas essayer avec du détachant genre "eau écarlate" ou si, je tente le coup?


C'est à vous de voir si vous tenez à votre souris ou pas. Là, elle a l'air de toute façon inutilisable, puisque ça vous dégoûte de poser les mains dessus. Soit vous tester l'alcool à brûler, vous humectez un chiffon et vous le passez avec votre index sur la souris, soit vous achetez des gants et vous décidez de ne plus utiliser votre souris sans avoir passer un gant au préalable


----------



## Zebrinha (9 Août 2009)

> mais ? vous avez mis quoi dessus ?



Mais du jajax à vitre, rien d'autre promis juré!



> C'est à vous de voir si vous tenez à votre souris ou pas. Là, elle a l'air de toute façon inutilisable, puisque ça vous dégoûte de poser les mains dessus. Soit vous tester l'alcool à brûler, vous humectez un chiffon et vous le passez avec votre index sur la souris, soit vous achetez des gants et vous décidez de ne plus utiliser votre souris sans avoir passer un gant au préalable


Ca ne me dégoute pas à ce point (en plus j'ai mon stylet...), mais le prochain visiteur qui mettra la main dessus fera la tronche... Je n'ai pas d'alcool à brûler sous la main, alors ma foi essayons l'eau écarlate, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas grand chose à perdre....

Z


----------



## twinworld (9 Août 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Mais du jajax à vitre, rien d'autre promis juré!


ouais mais c'est pas le jajax qui fait tout collant. Ce que je demandais, c'est ce que vous avez mis dessus de poisseux pour que ça fasse un truc qui se déplace et qui reste sur la souris. Vous l'avez roulé dans de la mélasse ?


----------



## Zebrinha (9 Août 2009)

> ouais mais c'est pas le jajax qui fait tout collant. Ce que je demandais, c'est ce que vous avez mis dessus de poisseux pour que ça fasse un truc qui se déplace et qui reste sur la souris. Vous l'avez roulé dans de la mélasse ?




Oups, j'avais pas pigé la question!:rateau:

Et j'ai bien réfléchi, je n'ai rien fait tomber dessus, pas de jus d'orange ni rien qui colle, (la souris était sous ma table, sur une tablette à clavier qu'on peut tirer, elle était posé sur quelques feuilles de papier, un vieux tapis de souris (et un peu de poussière, j'avoue) Rien de collant autour quoi. Si j'avais giclé un truc là-dessus, le tapis et les feuilles auraient pris aussi...

J'ai pas de mélasse à la maison, juste du chocolat!

Le "collant" qui se déplace sur la souris est une espèce de pellicule sur laquelle on peut "tracer" avec l'ongle mais la partie translucide (blanche) est nickel alors que ce "truc" n'est que sur la partie bleu-gris... (rien non plus sur le fil ni la boule)

Drôle ce truc, quoi!:hein:


----------



## Bernard53 (9 Août 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> ... Si j'avais giclé un truc là-dessus, le tapis et les feuilles auraient pris aussi...
> 
> J'ai pas de mélasse à la maison, juste du chocolat!
> 
> ...


Il y a de fortes chances que ce soit le(s) plastifiant(s) contenu(s) dans la matière plastique qui exsude(nt) lentement. Ce qui fait que, puisque la souris est très peu utilisée, il(s) s'accumule(nt) en surface. Comme ces produits sont en général des liquides très visqueux voilà le pourquoi de la sensation de gluant - collant - poisseux. On retrouve souvent ce même phénomène, par exemple, sur des câbles électriques ou téléphoniques.

Bref on arrive à nettoyer avec un chiffon (ou une éponge) ou du papier absorbant, imprégné d'eau savonneuse puis en finissant avec de l'alcool à bruler. Prendre la précaution de débrancher la souris auparavant et inutile de la faire baigner dans l'eau savonneuse ou dans l'alcool. 

Salutations.


----------



## Zebrinha (10 Août 2009)

> Il y a de fortes chances que ce soit le(s) plastifiant(s) contenu(s) dans la matière plastique qui exsude(nt) lentement. Ce qui fait que, puisque la souris est très peu utilisée, il(s) s'accumule(nt) en surface. Comme ces produits sont en général des liquides très visqueux voilà le pourquoi de la sensation de gluant - collant - poisseux. On retrouve souvent ce même phénomène, par exemple, sur des câbles électriques ou téléphoniques.



Ah, je comprends!

Je vais me procurer de l'alcool à brûler et faire ce p'tit nettoyage...
Bien-sûr je débranche la bête! C'est évident mais ça va mieux en le disant!


----------



## Zebrinha (10 Août 2009)

Ca y est! Nettoyage fait!

Formidable l'alcool à brûler!! ("alcool ménager" ça se nomme maintenant sur les bouteilles).
Ca a tout décrassé ma souricette et le plastique bleu-gris a retrouvé un aspect brillant dont je ne me rappelais plus (c'était devenu mat)...

Merci à Twinworld et Bernard53 pour vos conseils! 

A plus pour de nouvelles aventures!
Z


----------



## twinworld (10 Août 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> A plus pour de nouvelles aventures!


je me réjouis de savoir ce qu'on devra décrasser la prochaine fois ! quel suspens ! quel challenge !


----------

